
Is Google Analytics Slow or Not? - ajbatac
http://www.woopra.com/blog/2009/02/04/is-google-analytics-slow-or-not/
======
jacquesm
I've had the analytics tag on our sites for about 6 weeks, so this is based on
limited data.

To date there have not been any instances of slow page loading that I could
pin on the analytics tag.

\- it loads pretty quick according to my own measurements, much faster than
the pages that it is on

\- it is placed at the end of the page, so almost all other elements on the
page get precedence in the browsers fetch queue

\- if it should load slow that will only result in the browsers 'loading'
indicator to be active a bit longer, the actual content will be on the page
already

